# Rosarito area



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm going down there for a few days with family in two weeks. I want to keep up with my training so I'm seriously thinking about taking my bike. I'm aware of the Ensenada ride and all but I'd be riding a $$,$$$ bike solo.

1. very risky and very foolish?

2. ideas about routes? - highway 1 and alternatives

Thanks in advance for the 411


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

rocco said:


> I'm going down there for a few days with family in two weeks. I want to keep up with my training so I'm seriously thinking about taking my bike. I'm aware of the Ensenada ride and all but I'd be riding a $$,$$$ bike solo.
> 
> 1. very risky and very foolish?
> 
> ...



#1.....very risky, having spent alot of time in baja over the last 20+ years I would never ride that stretch.....ever, especially solo.....if you really need to, bring a trainer. The drivers are horrible. I have almost been run off the road countless times in my truck. Do not keep anything you would be bummed to lose in your car and be very careful about your room, which, of course, goes without saying.
Hate to sound like a paranoic but I could tell umpteen stories of close friends mishaps. That said, I have only been in jail down there once ( for an hour ) and have never had anything stolen. I've gotten more than my fair share of "tickets" so be very watchful of posted speed limits.

Where are you staying if I may ask?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Bag of downers*



svend said:


> #1.....very risky, having spent alot of time in baja over the last 20+ years I would never ride that stretch.....ever, especially solo.....if you really need to, bring a trainer. The drivers are horrible. I have almost been run off the road countless times in my truck. Do not keep anything you would be bummed to lose in your car and be very careful about your room, which, of course, goes without saying.
> Hate to sound like a paranoic but I could tell umpteen stories of close friends mishaps. That said, I have only been in jail down there once ( for an hour ) and have never had anything stolen. I've gotten more than my fair share of "tickets" so be very watchful of posted speed limits.
> 
> Where are you staying if I may ask?



Yeah at this point I've decided I'm not going to try to do any riding down there. Fortunately we're going for less time than originally planned and I'll only miss two days of riding.

We were down there about four years ago with my wife's family and I have to say I really don't like it there. We're staying at the Rosarito Hotel and Spa again. The motherinlaw and crew are coming to visit us in Socal and she insisted we go there again so that's that. So much for trying new things.

Between the squaller, bad drivers, corrupt cops, check points with teen-soldiers toting carbines and the wingnut fatherinlaw this should a load of fun. Oh well, at least I'll be able to score some bottles of my favorite seven year old Cuban rum though.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

rocco said:


> We were down there about four years ago with my wife's family and I have to say I really don't like it there. We're staying at the Rosarito Hotel and Spa again. The motherinlaw and crew are coming to visit us in Socal and she insisted we go there again so that's that. So much for trying new things.
> 
> Between the squaller, bad drivers, corrupt cops, check points with teen-soldiers toting carbines and the wingnut fatherinlaw this should a load of fun. Oh well, at least I'll be able to score some bottles of my favorite seven year old Cuban rum though.



Too bad, Rosarito proper sucks, but nothing that some rum/ tequila can't numb over. For a good meal head south to La Fonda, hotel / restaurant on the bluffs near the end of the coastal free road...was the best place north of Ensenada, haven't been in a couple of years now....great view from the patio


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

svend said:


> Too bad, Rosarito proper sucks, but nothing that some rum/ tequila can't numb over. For a good meal head south to La Fonda, hotel / restaurant on the bluffs near the end of the coastal free road...was the best place north of Ensenada, haven't been in a couple of years now....great view from the patio


Cool... Thanks for the tip.


----------

